# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - This Sunday SUNDAY Sunday - April 3rd 2022 - SoCal



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 29, 2022)

_*THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - April 3rd 2022 - is the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride*_

_*This month our ride will be in honor of CYCLONE COASTER family member Alex's dearly departed dog... BABY - BABY was 15 years old when he earned his wings a few weeks back & was a regular @ our CYCLONE COASTER rides with Alex & the custom trailer Alex made   so they could enjoy the day with us *_

*PLEASE JOIN US AFTER the CYCLONE COASTER ride ( around 2:00 pm ) for lunch / libations or both @ the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar - ALL ARE WELCOME - as we remember BABY 

As mentioned - we will meet up AFTER the CYCLONE COASTER ride ( around 2pm ) on the back patio of the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar   

Alex will bring over his famous Russian Borscht Soup as he always made a batch for Baby's birthdays each year - a real treat &*_* If you haven’t had it - it’s Awesome !

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for details & directions

Here's are a few pictures of Baby over the years & Alex's Borscht soup - Alex riding with Baby & a few more action shots below too *_

*We love you Baby & will miss you ...*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 2, 2022)

if humans were more like dogs the world would be a much better place....


..execpt for those humans who lived on a busy street.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2022)

It was good to get out again for a little old bike talk.











Cristen always dressed for the occasion.



Overcast skies made for pleasant riding.





















This guy was thinking about trading in the carbon fiber, for some vintage steel.





















And a good time was had by all.
 Alex’s Borscht Soup, was absolutely delicious!
That was a wonderful way to remember the life and spirit of Baby.
I’m sure she’s was grateful for all the love.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2022)

Super-Fun time, riding and talking Classic & Antique Bicycles!



See y'All Real Soon! @fordmike65 Saturday April 9 in Monrovia.🥰


----------

